# Anyone else STUCK at 9-10 cm dilated for an absurdly long period of time ?



## mamashanti (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm just wondering if anyone else experienced what I did.

I was fully dilated (9 with a lip) for somewhere between 6-8 hours before I finally pushed my baby out. It was PURE torture, because my uterus was still giving me strong contractions that were close together the whole time- but I couldn't push because it hurt so much because the lip was in the way. It was like being between a rock and a hard place, and was exhausting.

I remember I went through transition in the morning after being up ALL night sometime around 8/9 am, and was fully dilated by noon- and baby was finally born at 7:30 in the evening. HELL!!

anyone else?


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

With my first I was fully dilated for five hours. I had a epidural at 6 and dilated to 10 within 30 minutes but but the baby did not descend. Way up there. Some serious weirdness. Luckily I got the liberal midwife at the hospital I was delivering at and she just "let me" wait. Baby eventually descended and I gave birth vaginally. My midwife thought I had a maladjusted pelvis. Water broke before labor. No distress. Posterior.

With my second I saw a chiro who flipped my breech babe and did a lot of in-depth and fairly amazing massage. My next labor was an accidental unassisted home birth. 2 hours start to finish. Water broke before labor. Posterior. Hard, hard labor. Transition the whole time.

With my third I had a planned home birth, mega chiro prep. 2 hours start to finish. Water broke before labor. Posterior. Hard, hard labor. Transition the whole time.


----------



## mamashanti (Mar 21, 2013)

^^ that sounds like me. My water broke first- there was no cushion so contractions hurt SO bad, she was anterior the whole end of my pregnancy but then she rotated and was posterior for labor, and rotated to the side on her way out so she wasn't born sunny side up but she was born with her face towards my right hip. I had really hard back labor the entire time, and contractions 2 minutes apart as soon as my water broke.

I feel lied to. Where was my slow, 15 minutes apart practice contractions and my early labor spent walking the beach?? Why didn't I get to push the baby out in half an hour?? I had NO godly idea it would take FOUR effing hours to get the baby down. That's just insane. Is it just the shape of my pelvis??

next time I'm getting chiro and I'm going to be like 10 hours away from a hospital so I can't give in and go there.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Yep for my first and second births I was. First one I stalled at 4cm for hours, moved along later, then was stuck with an anterior lip for hours, and the urge to push but it didn't work. I was exhausted by the end but I got there. Second one I had the same issue at the end urge to push but not 100% dilated, and some swelling resulted and got in the way for like an hour. Solved that with arnica and he just shot out in one push.


----------



## rocashbill (Jun 2, 2014)

that right, I'm going to be like 10 hours away from a hospital so I can't give in and go there.


----------

